# TPLO anniversary



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 1st year anniversary. Congratulations to sweet girl on wonderful recovery.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks, Buddy's mom. It was a big event at our house. Elsewhere? not so much.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I loved reading about Penny's mischief during recovery  I'm sorry she and you had to deal with it, but when you see them running and all four feet off the ground it's a fantastic feeling!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penny*

CONGRATULATIONS to you and Penny. I remember when Smooch was recovering. I, too, would pray every time I saw Smooch take off after a squirrel or Snobear!


----------

